

Military site blocking - frankydp

Did you know 500,000+ users in the navy network can not access bit.ly or any .ly on the web?  If your demigraphic is 18-26 then beware of this traffic stopper.  This goes for any domain that is not US.  I am not sure what the reasoning would be for blocking entire toplevels, any ideas?
======
timrobinson
"any ideas?" - due to the embargo against Libya?

Presumably the Navy doesn't block every non-US domain. For instance, surely
.ca and .uk are OK?

~~~
frankydp
.ca and .uk are only allowed via exception.

~~~
timrobinson
Good thing my UK-based web sites use .com :)

------
frankydp
Forgot to mention that the navy then post links using bit.ly.

